

Noobcomments View Allows Flagging Spam Comments - tokenadult
http://news.ycombinator.com/noobcomments

======
cperciva
On the topic of noob contributions... PG, can you please include the "flag"
links on /noobstories? It's irritating needing to click through to each spam
submission in order to flag them.

This same request was made by jacquesm on the 'Feature Requests' page 84 days
ago, but that item seems to be something of a black hole.

------
DanielBMarkham
It's also an interesting view into what topics and comments motivate people
into getting an account and participating.

------
RevRal
It took me a long time to come across this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/lists> .

Are those all the HN "hidden" pages?

~~~
paulbaumgart
There's also <http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

------
lsb
You can flag comments, if you go to that comment's page. PG, what do you think
about having the "flag" button on the comment?

------
chancho
I'm going to upvote them all to make them feel welcome.

~~~
rbanffy
I guess you were aiming for a +1 funny. HN doesn't work like that.

